# Oh no, something else to worry about in Cruze land. Is my car out to get me?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds like some competitor started a rumor. I expected something along the lines of the "car is built from parts made in Japan and we need to verify no radiation from their reactor." Same mindset almost got a California town to ban di-hydrogen monoxide as a danger to human health.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think they (the Chinese) need to focus on lead content in their paint before they get concerned over radiation.

We live in a weird time, don't we?

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What about asbestos and all those cases of Mesothelioma caused by exposure to asbestos. There are a few lawyers here that can take care of that for them.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Apparently China uses the same Transmissions as the U.S. 
Now I feel Better about the cruzen and all of it's amenities .


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The cars are fine, but the air in the big cities, now there is a worry?


----------

